# Laila goes in for surgery tomorrow :(



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My sweet little girl has to go in for a procedure tomorrow to have her two deciduous canines removed! Her baby teeth just do not want to come out of that sweet mouth, and the adult teeth are desperate to get in. I am so afraid that if I dont do it her bite will be effected! 
Please keep my baby in your prayers - I know it is not that big of a deal but I am upset that at such a young age, and so tiny that she has to have this done.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sending prayers for sweet Laila. Laurie she'll do great although I know how you'll worry.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's always a big deal when our babies are out of our care and have to have any procedure. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> It's always a big deal when our babies are out of our care and have to have any procedure. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


Sending mine as well
:grouphug: Laila :grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She'll do just fine Laurie! :hug:
Try not to worry too much.:hug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We all worry, there is never anything to small, things are always bigger when your love is deeper. Thinking of you and Laila.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Prayers with you and Laila tomorrow!  :hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Safe and painless prayers for Lalia; calming and relaxing prayers for you :hug:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Sending my prayers for Lalia.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

positive thoughts!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

try not to worry. django had one removed as a puppy and did fine. sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh laurie we will be thinking of you and sweet laila tomorrow. I am sure she will be just fine. Please give her a belly rub along with logan lexi and lilly.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Luck little Lailia, we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, I know she'll be just fine, but I'll send up a prayer anyway. I wish I hadn't waited because Shelby has a bad underbite. It doesn't seem to bother her though.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
The pups and I will be thinking and praying for Laila.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow. Hope everything goes well and fast.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Make sure to put two treats under her pillow from the tooth fairy. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

How is your baby doing today? Did she get her two treats Dave suggested??? :grouphug:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Also checking in..hope Laila does well today!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!! The hardest part this am was not letting her have any food! She loves to eat! She is at the vets now, surgery is not performed until 1ish - so I wont know much till mid afternoon. 
I love the treats under her pillow idea- I will definately do that - but I guess they need to be soft treats since her mouth will be sore!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Just checking in to see how little Laila is. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for asking! I just got my angel home and she is very sore and groggy!! 
She didnt have 2 retained baby teeth - she had 6!!! So they pulled 6 teeth and she got her rabies shot. 
So I dont think that the tooth fairy is bringing 6 treats , so instead she left a container of Little Ceasars - which is probably the worst thing for her - and she gobbled it up like it was gold!!! So that is her treat for being such a brave girl. Hopefully she will sleep a lot this afternoon and wake up feeling better later today.

Thank you all for your concern - I am just so happy and relieved that it is over. The nice part is that while at the vets, waiting for surgery, her petsitter and the staff never put her down, and gave her lots of attention. 
She is now 6lbs 1 oz!!!!! Thats a long way from 1lb 5oz when she came home to me!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap2:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad she is fine and am sure she'll be her spunky self tomorrow.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie, I'm so happy to hear it's over. Poor baby. Give her an extra kiss from me. BTW, I can't say enought about those BilJac ittle Gooberlicious treats. They're soft and apparently delicious. All of mine respond like Pavlov's dog when they hear the rustle of the bag.

She's all grown up now - 6lbs, 1 oz. She's come a long way baby. I don't think Ruby weighs more than 8 or 9 lbs at the most.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great news. Poor puppy . Now keep those teeth clean ,you don't want to have to go through that again. :brushteeth:


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

So happy to hear everything went well! Wow she was small when you brought her home!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

glad to hear everything went well!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ouch! Poor Laila! I just saw this Laurie. I am glad it is over. Hugs.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh little baby Laila had 6 teeth out Maddie had the same thing done to her the vet said he found hair stuck in the two teeth that had doubled up I bet it was Zoeys! Hope she feels okay.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Praying for your sweet Laila that the procedure is quick and perfect and that she's home and happy in a flash!

Reenie and Kirby


----------

